# +49 1804 6001 3881 - Was ist das?



## LuckyLuke (25 November 2004)

Hallo!

Obige Nummer hatte ich soeben auf meinem Handy in der Liste der unbeantworteten Anrufe. Da ich tatsächlich einen Anruf erwartete, war ich so kreuzdämlich  und habe zurückgerufen. :unbekannt: 

Am anderen Ende der Leitung hörte ich nur eine Computerstimme, die sagte: "Vielen Dank. Ihr Anruf wurde aufgezeichnet".

War das eine Mehrwertnummer? Welche Kosten könnten mir da eigentlich entstehen? Abgesehen davon habe ich Bedenken, der "aufgezeichnete Anruf" könnte zu außerordentlich unerfreulichen Dingen führe, z.B. eine Bestellung ausgelöst haben oder etwas in der Art.

Deswegen meine Frage: Ist so eine Nummer bei Euch bereits in irgendeiner Form bekannt?

Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr mir an dieser Stelle weiterhelfen könntet.
Liebe Grüße
Lucky


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2004)

Ich kanns ja nicht lassen solche Nummern mit meiner für solche Gelegenheiten angeschafften Prepaid Karte anzurufen. :holy: 

Ergebnis:

1.Wenn die eigene Rufnummer unterdrückt wird kommt man nicht durch.
2. Mit Rufnummer kommt man durch und es folgt der oben genannte Spruch.
3. Der Spass kostete 0,79 €

Dient anscheinend der Rufnummernverrifizierung und knapp 80 Cent pro Rückruf sind auch nicht zu verachten selbst wenn die Beute noch geteilt werden muss.

Ob da noch was kommt werde ich beobachten, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2004)

LuckyLuke schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Kosten könnten mir da eigentlich entstehen?


Ist nicht ganz klar, dürfte jedoch nicht allzuviel sein. Lt. Google bewegen sich die Tarife zwischen 24 und 48 Cent zum Festpreis, mehr habe ich nirgends gefunden. Die Nummer selbst steht für einen Shared Cost-Dienst und maßgeblich für die Abrechnung gegenüber dem Anrufenden ist der der Tarifkennung entsprechende Tarif des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers. Das heißt - Du wirst wohl auf die Rechung Deines Mobilfunkanbieters warten müssen.


			
				LuckyLuke schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon habe ich Bedenken, der "aufgezeichnete Anruf" könnte zu außerordentlich unerfreulichen Dingen führe, z.B. eine Bestellung ausgelöst haben oder etwas in der Art.


Alles ist möglich! Lass Dich überraschen, was da womöglich noch nach kommt! 


@ Teleton, mein Beitrag hätte vor dem Deinigen stehen sollen!


----------



## LuckyLuke (25 November 2004)

Hallo und erst einmal herzlichen Dank für Eure prompten Antworten!

Naja, wenn sich die Kosten im ein-Euro-Bereich bewegen, mag das ja noch als unvermeidlichen Lehrgeld für vermeidliche Dummheit gelten.   

Ansonsten heißt es wohl wirklich abwarten ... ich werde Euch aber auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten.

Liebe Grüße
Lucky


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Teleton, mein Beitrag hätte vor dem Deinigen stehen sollen!



Tut er aber nicht   

Den ganzen Tag schon schaue ich gebannt und aufgeregt auf das Handy in der Hoffung jemand ruft an und will meine Adr. haben weil er glaubt er habe ein ABO mit mir o.ä. 
Nüscht dergleichen.

Ich glaube wir sind nur in einer Adressdatei 
"Leichtgläubige Gesellen, rufen jeden Mist zurück" 
(nix für ungut LuckyLuke   ) gelandet, solche Nummern sind bestimmt ein Vermögen wert.


----------

